

Virool (YC S12) Provides An Easy Way For Video Producers To Boost Their Views - kjhughes
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/17/virool/

======
kjhughes
Startups and projects without a video face a substantial obstacle to overcome
before being able to use your service. Perhaps that places them outside of
your target market. However, it might be worth a blog post to show prospects
how to create a compelling video without a Hollywood budget. A collection of
tools such as the one used to make the video on your advertiser page,

<https://www.virool.com/advertiser>

which presumably can be wielded by developers without video production
expertise, could help create interest in your platform with prospects who lack
an existing promotion video. And for those ready to go beyond the DIY stage,
you might also provide a list of entry-level video production partners.

------
adebelov
If you guys have any feedback, we would love it!! So any suggestions you might
have in regards to design or anything else, please let us know.

We are growing like crazy and hiring for all kinds of positions. E-mail us on
support at virool.com. Thank you.

------
vgurgov
btw, we have a special deal for YC companies(search for virool on deals site).

And we love all startups, not just YC so if you want to give us a try - email
support at virool.com and we will give you a special deal

------
itsmikemags
seems like a no-brainer, interested in seeing where this goes in the next
6mo-1yr

